# Spyker Developing All-New GT Racer for 2012



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Zeewolde, The Netherlands, 1 March 2011 – Spyker Squadron, the factory racing division of luxury supercar manufacturer, Spyker, will focus its resources this year on the development of a next generation GT race car for 2012.

Based on Spyker’s new flagship C8 Aileron luxury supercar, the new GT racer will be designed and developed to the ACO’s new GTE specifications and will be ready for the start of the 2012 motorsport season. Development activities will be undertaken by Spyker Squadron’s expanded engineering team at its Zeewolde headquarters in conjunction with its long-standing technical partners.

* Full Story *


----------

